# TRT protocol



## M3rlin (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone willing to give me a TRT protocol want to be on the lower dosage side. Also every three months good for blood work? Thanks for your wis***


----------



## bbuck (Jan 23, 2021)

100 mg/week one shot.
Or same amount but split up for 1 shot everyday. Which is about 14-15mg/day


----------



## asto (Jan 23, 2021)

Agreed. Start with 100mg per week and get bloodwork to see your levels. Adjust dose accordingly


----------



## Lon Chaney (Feb 12, 2021)

*TRT lab work prices*

if you didn't know you can get labs done inexpensively at:
https://www.lifeextension.com/lab-testing/itemlc100012/male-basic-hormone-panel-blood-test

they will have even lower prices on a sale starting sometime end of March. you can buy multiple TRT tests so you can re-test throughout the year.

or

https://www.discountedlabs.com/start


----------



## Itaraz (May 29, 2021)

Friend, it depends on your SHBG

Figure out what your shbg is

If low you need more frequent injections, if high you need less frequent


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 26, 2021)

i use 75mg Test E and 50mg Primo E once a week and it feels like 200mg of test. that is just what i find works well for me. best of luck!

VP


----------

